

Ask HN: What are your best and worst-received comments? - time_management

You can find your comments sorted by karma score at: 
http://searchyc.com/user/&#60;your-id-here&#62;<p>Once there, you can sort by ascending or descending score to see your best- and worst-rated comments.
======
yummyfajitas
My highest and lowest comments were purely smartass remarks:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=318690>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=165130>

I posted my #2 highest remark earlier today, and that one actually has some
information content: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=391396>

~~~
time_management
Upvote for your insight on the QFT thread. I'm not very familiar with quantum
physics or 6-manifolds, but that link seemed very tenuous to me.

------
cperciva
Highest scoring comment, at +132: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=372606>
. Probably only rated so highly because lots of people agreed with the
position I was arguing for.

Lowest scoring comment, at -3: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32150> .
Probably only rated so lowly because of the five words "Yes, I am a genius".

Interestingly, both of those were direct responses to comments made by pg. I
wonder if this is just coincidental, or if bringing pg into the picture tends
to polarize people more.

------
mechanical_fish
Ooh, a greatest hits thread!

Best received: +53, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=240170>

I've got 8 posts (out of 1248) tied for worst, at zero. I ain't linking to
'em. They are neither a source of pride, nor offensive enough to be of that
much interest. ;)

~~~
time_management
Zeroes are the worst. Hell hath no fury like slight unpopularity.

~~~
mnemonik
I have heard it said that the opposite of love is not hate, but indifference.

------
bprater
Wow, I started going through my threads (because I didn't take the time to
read that there was a sorted karma link!) and I was surprised how damn much
I've had to say since I started posting here. It was a bit of a walk back
through time.

------
vtmiller
Best one's are when I get to see there face; i.e. they've used
<http://www.bubblecomment.com> to record their own thoughts using a webcam

------
time_management
To start this thing off:

My best received, at +23: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=292930>

This was my worst, at -8, and probably deserving of even more punishment than
it got: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=288268>

